# Shell Fuel Rewards & PEX card Zip Code (DoorDash)



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone know the zip code I can use to link up the red card? I have been able to do this before. Not sure if door dash blocked the ability to link or my account was flagged from fuel rewards since I have been able to snag gas for less than 15 cents a gallon a few times. I have a feeling its the zip code though. What is the default zip code to use?

Thanks


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Never heard of this program


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Anyone know the zip code I can use to link up the red card? I have been able to do this before. Not sure if door dash blocked the ability to link or my account was flagged from fuel rewards since I have been able to snag gas for less than 15 cents a gallon a few times. I have a feeling its the zip code though. What is the default zip code to use?
> 
> Thanks


Can you use red card to buy gas?


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

I have never even heard of this and I wouldn't do it, not worth risking deactivation for that.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Marco55 said:


> Can you use red card to buy gas?


No. You can not.

Shell (gas station) has a fuel rewards program. Basically it works by you linking all of your debit cards/credit cards, etc to the rewards card Every time you shop or dine at (in the pex card we "dine" a lot) you earn points which lowers your gas price at the pump. You are NOT using your pex card to purchase gas.

Well, here is the link that can explain more. http://bit.ly/2gBMBKM

Nothing illegal about it. It was working fine until a few months ago. I never received a email from doordash or what not, so I am wondering if they just changed the billing zip code on these cards. If anyone knows, please let me know. I think the zip code is based on DoorDash's billing zip code.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

ITminion said:


> I have never even heard of this and I wouldn't do it, not worth risking deactivation for that.


If you have not heard of fuel rewards, you have not step foot in a shell station for the last couple of years.


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

Trebor said:


> If you have not heard of fuel rewards, you have not step foot in a shell station for the last couple of years.


No no I've heard of the Shell rewards, I just misunderstood you, I thought you meant we could use the PEX card to buy gas, my apologies.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

ITminion said:


> No no I've heard of the Shell rewards, I just misunderstood you, I thought you meant we could use the PEX card to buy gas, my apologies.


When I first started I swiped my red card thinking it was my Bank of America card. It did not work. I was expecting a phone call or e-mail, but never received one. So no, we can not use our red card for gas.

Although, one time my card was declining so I called support and they told me they put like 10 extra dollars on there to make sure it went through. I wonder if that extra $10 is still on there. It would be a good way of testing out zip codes.. haha. (JUST KIDDING)


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hmmmm this would be good for southwest dining


----------



## MessyJesse (Dec 17, 2017)

Greetings I just linked my card using the Seattle location zipcode, however I cant get it to work with dosh.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

MessyJesse said:


> Greetings I just linked my card using the Seattle location zipcode, however I cant get it to work with dosh.


Nice


----------

